# Never Subscribe CHIP india Magazine



## mithun_mrg (Jun 28, 2011)

Guys here is my experience in subscribing to CHIP india Magazine back in April 2009
I get Digit Directly from the Newsstand by the first week of every month and chip
once i saw an offer that they are giving away a laptop Bag along with 1yr Subs. so i  
decided to for the same & send the DD and the Subs. Form to them after 5 days i received the following mail

Dear Mr. Mithun,


Kindly note that we are in receipt of your payment via  cheque no. 602289 dated 11.04.2009 for Rs. 1550/- towards subscription of  Chip  magazine. 



We wish to inform you that the offer of  Laptop Bag (FREE GIFT)  is no more valid . The current offer is of  Rs. 1099/- (12 issues of Chip 28% cash discount + 2 issues free + 4 extra issues in balance amoutn).



Kindly inform us whether to process your subscription or will return the cheque back to you.



We offer our apologies and look forward to hearing from you.



Thanks and Regards, 
Seema Amlekar
Infomedia 18 Ltd, 
Ruby Corporate Park, 
Ruby House, 2nd Floor, 
J. K. Sawant Marg, 
Dadar (W) Mumbai - 400028. 
Phone: +91+22+40302805 / 810 
Fax: +91+22+24302707 
Website: Infomedia 18 Eshop | Magazine | Magazines | Magazine Subscriptions | Discount Magazines | Popular Magazines | Special Interest Magazines | B2B Magazines 
Email : customersupport@infomedia18.in 

Trust you are satisfied with the response, you can write in to Manager, Customer Service, sheetal.kotawdekar@infomedia18.in using the same subject line. You will receive a response within 3 

So, i gave them the following Reply

Kindly return the DD to my Address below
 Mithun Sinha 
Visiting Agent's Office
Margherita T.E.
P.O.Margherita
Pin: 786181

Thanks 

--- On Thu, 16/4/09, CUSTOMER SUPPORT <customersupport@infomedia18.in> wrote:


From: CUSTOMER SUPPORT <customersupport@infomedia18.in>
Subject: Subsription for Chip
To: mithun_mrg@yahoo.co.in
Date: Thursday, 16 April, 2009, 2:52 PM




Dear Mr. Mithun,



Kindly note that we are in receipt of your payment via  cheque no. 602289 dated 11.04.2009 for Rs. 1550/- towards subscription of  Chip  magazine. 



We wish to inform you that the offer of  Laptop Bag (FREE GIFT)  is no more valid . The current offer is of  Rs. 1099/- (12 issues of Chip 28% cash discount + 2 issues free + 4 extra issues in balance amoutn).



Kindly inform us whether to process your subscription or will return the cheque back to you.



We offer our apologies and look forward to hearing from you.



Thanks and Regards, 
Seema Amlekar
Infomedia 18 Ltd, 
Ruby Corporate Park, 
Ruby House, 2nd Floor, 




Inspite of these they started my Subscription form May i received the MAY,JUNE,JULY copy
all of them Double after that i havent received any copies to Date I wrote them several times they replied just once

Dear Sir,

Thank you for writing us.

As per our records , your copy of Chip is being regularly mailed to you, and your September issue is delivered to you on 11th of September ,received by Mr. Yogesh, (Phone no. 25616259) on 12PM. We are arranging to send you the replacement issue of August Chip issue.

October issue will be dispatched to you shortly.

Kindly confirm the receipt of same.

Thanks and Regards, 

Sumit Rajdhar 
Customer care
Infomedia 18 Ltd.
Toll-Free No. - 18002001021

----- Original Message ----- 
From: Mithun Sinha 
To: CUSTOMER SUPPORT 
Sent: Monday, October 05, 2009 7:21 AM
Subject: Re: Subsription for Chip


I have not receiving the magazine since August, after subscription i received only 3 copies i tried to contact several times through email, phone but no response please respond 





Their telephone nos were not working they didnt reply to my mails after that so i left the matter then 

But guys please post ur comments on this if anyone having a similar experince please share and also can anyone suggest as a customer what we can do


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm a former CHIP subscriber...i used to buy Digit from newstand only. But after the subscription ended, i switched to Digit subscription and happy about it. I get the copies in time, mostly within the 1st week of every month, UNLIKE CHIP, which used to get delivered in 2nd-3rd week. Magazine content is also better in Digit. But i liked a few Chip "features" and columns. Now, i read Chip occasionally boroughing it from my friends.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 28, 2011)

I would suggest you to post this on CHIP forum and NOT in Digit forum.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 28, 2011)

^^ 

Btw content wise both CHIP & Digit are good...but digit wins where CHIP fails

In chip these are my issues:
1) The DVD contents are not organised like Digit (like Software,Games,Multimedia in respective folder)..in CHIP all are sandwitched in same misc folder... 
this sometimes made my explorer to hang (in my old pc)

2)Same old Crappy UI is used in CHIP...no change...& same audio (tu..tu..tu...)
been hearing that since I started CHIP.....

3)No good wallpaper packs in DVD


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jun 28, 2011)

Garbage said:


> I would suggest you to post this on CHIP forum and NOT in Digit forum.



Already done that my point of posting it here is that to make people aware of this so that they r not cheated like me


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 28, 2011)

^^u shud mail the problem to main Editor of CHIP...


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

I read all tech mags from my college library, free and I get to take home the CD


----------



## Sarath (Jun 28, 2011)

I usually get 3 computer mags a month. Digit and Chip are the usual. A windows or some PC world at random times.

I must say that both Digit and Chip are good or are equally bad. I have that there isnt a clear winner since I have always found something new in each of those. It is difficult to choose from them.

I never found anything useful in the DVDs. They lie as coasters in my room. I dont understand why despite all the space basic software is left out. I have the Chip Media Pack to cover the media apps. Rest is overlooked by both.

Hard to recommend one. 

I am subscribed to Digit and my only comlain is they ship too fast. 1st week or at times before the month starts. I finish reading it in one day and wait for the next one  

Chip online subscription is outsourced I think so I dropped it. Buy it from the stands. I dont like middle men. Digit wins for online subscription.



Garbage said:


> I would suggest you to post this on CHIP forum and NOT in Digit forum.



+1 for this. However will help people like me. I was about to subscribe in a month or so.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 28, 2011)

Please dont post bout rival mags here in this forum.
Its mentioned in forum rules-


> * No controversial / sensitive topics and posts.
> Such topics — i.e.:* competitor magazines *, politics, racism, etc., — lead to heated arguments, and are considered detrimental to this forum’s purpose. Being a nuisance and trying to disturb the decorum of the forum will lead to banning.



Post it in Chip forums


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 28, 2011)

* No controversial / sensitive topics and posts.
Such topics — i.e.: competitor magazines, politics, racism, etc., — lead to heated arguments, and are considered detrimental to this forum’s purpose. Being a nuisance and trying to disturb the decorum of the forum will lead to banning.


----------



## ico (Jun 29, 2011)

Tejas.Gupta said:


> * No controversial / sensitive topics and posts.
> Such topics — i.e.: competitor magazines, politics, racism, etc., — lead to heated arguments, and are considered detrimental to this forum’s purpose. Being a nuisance and trying to disturb the decorum of the forum will lead to banning.


This thread is fine and not detrimental to the forum's purpose. No one is arguing and disturbing the decorum here. 

But yes, this should have been posted in Chip forums. So locking this thread.


----------

